# Acceptance



## ned (Feb 29, 2016)

_.

_


----------



## escorial (Feb 29, 2016)

I often get the feeling your words are very introspective but I can say for myself they do have that affect on me...


----------



## Glyax (Feb 29, 2016)

I feel this could be part of a series...starting with the process of meeting, falling in love, tragedy, acceptance, and the end of denial... then, perhaps, one last stanza, showing new hope?


----------



## Mesafalcon (Feb 29, 2016)

Good writing in my opinion. 

Could you explain why you start with a period? It looks odd to me, anyone else have an opinion on that? It bothers me in the same way a crooked painting on the wall does.


----------



## ned (Mar 1, 2016)

hello - appreciate your comments

Escorial - loss, of one kind or another - only the very young or the very lucky cannot relate in some way.
Glyax - showing new hope? - it's the clinging hope that is the issue here.
Appreciate the thought - but anything added would make this more specific, when I want to be more universal.
Mesafalcon - Full-stop? - in the language of My Fathers' - oherwydd ei bod yn bwysig iawn, iawn.
Cheers for the thumbs up.

thanks for the encouragement.
Ned


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 1, 2016)

ned said:


> Full-stop? - in the language of My Fathers' - oherwydd ei bod yn bwysig iawn, iawn.
> Ned



*
tywyll a difyr iawn, iawn  *


jen


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 1, 2016)

Acceptance... ? Sounds like a lot of unresolved regret and guilt... anyway, this is fierce! The emotion is a cruel poetic blow, wrapped in gorgeous language...


----------



## Mesafalcon (Mar 1, 2016)

ned said:


> hello - appreciate your comments
> 
> 
> Mesafalcon - Full-stop? - in the language of My Fathers' - oherwydd ei bod yn bwysig iawn, iawn.



So, I guess you don't know why you use a period to start your poems. I will chalk it up as an awkward stylistic choice since I cannot figure it out...


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Mar 6, 2016)

ned said:


> _.
> Upon acceptance
> Begins the end
> ...
> _



Very nice. It rings true...


----------

